# Low Energy and seems very Weak



## KayaHusker (Dec 6, 2017)

Our just turned 7 yr old female V had a bout of Botulism toxin over the summer, she lost about 7 lbs and was not in good shape. She stayed at the vet for 3 nights and she came out of it. Here in the last few weeks she seems to not eat very much (once a day)but drinks plenty of water. She mopes and wants to sleep a lot, when she moves she winces and is very shaky. If one was to look at hear other than the shaking she looks normal, maybe a little skinny but she does not have a spark at all. Does not want to go for walks and only go outside to go potty. When she walks it is very gingerly and slow. She acts like she is really old if that makes sense, anybody seen this kind of thing? Thanks,


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

KayaHusker said:


> ... anybody seen this kind of thing? Thanks,


No, but if she were mine, I'd take her to the vet right away.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> KayaHusker said:
> 
> 
> > ... anybody seen this kind of thing? Thanks,
> ...


I would too.
It Sounds like she is in pain, and that would be why she is inactive.


----------

